# MBTI Types and their texting styles in relationships



## sallynougat (May 16, 2012)

1) What is your type and 2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate) and 3) how often do you initiate a conversation and 4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?

1) ENFJ
2) Fully spelt words with the exception where you becomes 'u'. I say lol. A lot.
3) I initiate every 2/3 days or so. This is a balanced, non-obsessive amount in my opinion. 
4) Straight away, regardless of timing games. Texting is just as substantial as a real conversation to me and I don't like it when the 'flow' is broken. However I get over it quickly. 

Would be interesting to observe your answers. I've noticed a couple of people of the same type (ISTP) abhor texting. Just wondering whether there is any correlation between type and this activity, especially in relationships.


----------



## hazzacanary (Mar 28, 2012)

sallynougat said:


> Would be interesting to observe your answers. I've noticed a couple of people of the same type (ISTP) abhor texting. Just wondering whether there is any correlation between type and this activity, especially in relationships.


Funny you mentioned ISTPs...

*1) What is your type*
ISTP
*2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)*
Normally full, proper english. If I end up going over the character limit or something I might change it to squeeze everything in though.
*3) how often do you initiate a conversation*
Hardly ever - once a month maybe (that may even be generous!)?
*4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?*
I tend to reply straight away - it's rude to ignore people! Sometimes though, I may genuinely forget to reply though.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

INFP 

I use u, ur, cos, l8r, c, lol, luv, the more common abbreviations. 

Rarely initiate the conversations and reply when I get the chance. 
I hate it when people get impatient waiting, like they think you've nothing else to do. I think if they can't wait for my reply then they should just phone,


----------



## Adrianl (Apr 12, 2012)

1) INTP
2) Mostly fully spelt words, with a few exceptions, or moments when I write in a hurry.
3) This mostly depends on the level of the relationship, the flow of thought at the time, and who knows. I sometimes just get an idea and send the text to try something out, or are purely curious of something. Sometimes I just get caught up working on stuff. Sometimes I don't text just to see what the other person does. Etc.
4) Usually straight away, unless there's an emergency or some problem which would prevent me from responding (for example: while driving).


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

1. INTP 
2. Full spelling, grammar and prose... like I'm writing a letter 
3. I have certain "texting friends," and we text all day long like in an IM conversation, but otherwise it's just to meet somebody or otherwise do business. 
4. I usually reply right away, I always feel bad when I forget someone was texting me and drop them in the middle of a discussion. Completely agree with @*sallynougat *that texting is just as substantial as face to face conversation. For some reason I hate to talk on the phone, texting seems more direct.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

1. ISTP
2. Proper writing.
3. When I need driving directions or quick answers. 
4. Half of the time I reply straight away, other times it's hours or days. 

I really don't like texting. I feel like it's always stopping short of a complete thought and the conversation never gains any depth.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

1) What is your type: 
INTP

2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate): 
They're almost always grammatically correct unless I'm super distracted. 

3) how often do you initiate a conversation
I usually just say "Hi" or "What's up?" 

4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?
It depends on what I'm doing, etc. Sometimes I'll read it and reply later.


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

1) INFP
2) Proper grammar with some additional abbreviations like lol, rofl, but _never_ u in normal text. Also, occasional "Y U NO...?!" messages.
3) Every now and then.
4) Immediately, or as soon as I have an answer, if I don't straight away. If I can't get an answer in few minutes, I'll tell so and text the answer later. I hate it when people text back four hours after you texted them.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

sallynougat said:


> 1) What is your type and 2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate) and 3) how often do you initiate a conversation and 4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?



1) ENTP

2) Full grammar, I'm an avid writer so it comes naturally to me. I tend to only do it if I want a certain effect.

3) Fairly often, I'm the initiator..unless the other person is also good at initiating texting.

4) Honestly, I respond as soon as I see the text typically..unless I sense that the other person looked at my previous text, 'ignored' it, and responded to it later..then I'll stall..only one or two people I know who do that though..most people I tend to respond as soon as I see it no matter what.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

1) What is your type 
ENFJ

2) how do you usually compose text messages 
Any which way strikes my fancy at that particular time --- or in a style that the other person would most likely prefer. If I'm conversing with a self-proclaimed grammar nazi then sometimes I try to deliberately piss them off [if I have a decent relationship with them]. Yeah .. I'm a real charmer sometimes  

Otherwise if it's like a boss or something, then it's strictly professional. 

It's different for different people is what I'm trying to say. 

3) how often do you initiate a conversation and 
Depends on who it is. If it's someone I care deeply about, then definitely once ever 2-3 days. 

4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?
If it's someone I'm dying to divulge everything I'm feeling to, but just can't because they themselves might be going through a hard time, then I tell them that I'll get back to them in detail at a later date. Or I'll pretend that everything's great - kinda in a suzy sunshine manner. 

I try not to ignore someone completely --- but if I do, then I'm usually going through a very rough patch --- or that person has just tried to engage me in a conversation that I have absolutely no freaking interest engaging in. 

I used to ignore my ex-mother-in-law a lot ... but she was a b---- and I didn't want anything to do with her most of the time anyways so it didn't matter.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

1) infp
2) full grammar, the caps key on my phone isn't working so good anymore I just ignore the punctuation now.
3) uhhh. I can't say because I don't really have text conversations. I don't like them. I call people for long talks if we want to, but texting in long conversations where people go "Why didn't you repllyyyy?" I do text people, be it when I miss them or have something i need to ask them, but I think my most common texts are either 'I love you' (just to remind them) or 'When are you free for me to call you'? I have no problem initiating things though.
4) I let almost all of them die off fairly soon, usually not on purpose but I am not really motivated at continuing them. I try to reply as soon as I get the text but if we keep texting for like four rounds... I will "come back to it later" (wait and text back past the point they will care to respond thus finishing all conversation).


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't text period.


----------



## laikta (May 3, 2012)

1) What is your type
ESTP 
2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate) 
Tried to use full grammar but depends if i am in a hurry to reply the text otherwise i will probably leave out lots of punctuations.

3) how often do you initiate a conversation 
I don't have any problem to initiate a conversation, especially I am travelling to and from work and just lying in bed doing nothing... sometimes, when you have interesting thing just pops up in your head and you just want to share it with your friends and special someone.

4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?

Always straight away. I am always trying to be considerate most people would like to geta reply straight away rather than waiting. If I am actually busy, i will just get back as soon as I can usually no more than a hour or two. Its really frustrating if you want to plan something and then they only get back to you like hours after or even days.


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

1. INTP
2. Normally words just thrown together, typically literate
3. I don't text you unless I really enjoy your conversation/company
4. I have bad habits of leaving my phone away for hours. I also take hours/days to respond if I'm feeling lazy or need to think through the reply.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

1) ENTP
2) Full grammar and pretty direct, unless I'm very bored or I like the person a lot.
3) When I need something. Or if I like the person a lot.
4) It depends. If I'm busy, or if I was sleeping, I'll make a mental note to reply later. Otherwise I write back straight away.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

sallynougat said:


> 1) What is your type?
> 2) How do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)
> 3) How often do you initiate a conversation
> 4) Do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?


1. INTJ
2. I use full grammar 99.9% of the time. Occasionally, I use things like 'K' and 'u' but only when I'm in a rush or annoyed by the 150 character limits and don't feel like wasting time composing another message for just one more word. (This headache may be obsolete with smart phones, but I'm still old school with a piece of crap phone.) If it doesn't fit, I go back and us text speak for space hoggers like 'to' and 'your'. Obviously, I am very elaborate as the 150 character limit has become a sworn enemy of mine. But I wouldn't say I'm not 'direct'. Every word serves a purpose. I just happen to use a lot of words to attempt to covey a simple idea. 
3. Almost never. I'd say about 3 times a year.
4. I try to reply straight away but, depending on the topic, I have been know to take up to 48 hours to respond. Sometimes I don't answer because I'm busy or just forget but I am guaranteed to answer within 48 hours. I'd say, on average, I take about 10-15 minutes if it's something serious or calls on Fi. 5 or less, if it's not. I pay attention to every word though and I scrutinize the other persons response just like mine. I analyze it and dissect it for hidden meanings. This is not the brightest thing to do...I blame my Ni. :dry:


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

1) INFP

2) NEVER text speak, ugh. Depends on the other person as far as the style, though it's usually quite similarly to how I'd speak to someone in person. If the person is someone I'm particularly fond of (especially if I have a crush on them, haha) I can get kind of silly and "flowery" with my language.

3) Again, depends on the person. I really have only one person I text very regularly (I'm not the most social of creatures...) and if I had my way, I could probably spend several hours texting her every day. As it goes, I guess I'd say I initiate text conversations with her anywhere from about two to five times a week. It definitely varies. As far as anyone else goes, I'm almost never the initiator of conversations -- and very much prefer it that way.

4) Aaaaand... surprise surprise, depends on the person again. Haha. I'd say that about 80% of the time, I respond as soon as I read the message.




INTJ_Eagle said:


> I pay attention to every word though and I scrutinize the other persons response just like mine. I analyze it and dissect it for hidden meanings.


Haha, this is totally me as well.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

ENTP.

I avoid text speak, I avoid lengthy messages.

Flirting stage
I will initiate contact and carry on back and forth, this can last days, it's a fun forum for flirting to see where it can go.

Relationship
Get to the point or tell me when you see me, phones suck.
I have been known to leave my phone unanswered for days on end. Do not expect a reply.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

sallynougat said:


> 1) What is your type and 2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate) and 3) how often do you initiate a conversation and 4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?


1. ISTP
2. Full grammar and punctuation, assuming my brick isn't reaching its limits by trying to do so.
3. Rarely, in fact never if I don't need anything. Direct to the point approach.
4. Depends on who has written what. Overall, I don't care too much.


----------



## chrisu (Mar 6, 2012)

ISTP:
*how do you usually compose text messages?*
short, clear, concise. full words.

*how often do you initiate a conversation?* 
whenever i have information the other needs.
(~twice a week with my partner, ~once in two months with other people)

*do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?*
depends on who sent the message. someone i like to communicate with: instantly to a few hours later.
someone else: days later or never.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

intp

the point is to convey exactly what i mean as quickly as possible with the least amount of characters possible. about = ab, without = wo, and so on. i don't use 'u' and 'r' and such though simply because it looks annoying. punctuation, only when absolutely necessary. 

i rarely have a reason to send a txt. it only really happens if i need information quickly, like deciding on what to do after i leave someplace, something to bring home, etc.

if its an important txt, or if its just going to make me anxious to not reply asap, then i will reply, but if they keep sending too many then i will ignore it a while.

overall, its not something i prefer to deal with.


----------



## Ahiko (Dec 20, 2011)

sallynougat said:


> 1) What is your type
> 2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)
> 3) how often do you initiate a conversation
> 4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?


1) ENFP
2) Full grammar, but I do shorthand some words & phrases to type faster (alrdy, tmrw, idk, tbh, tho)
3) Not often, but sometimes when I'm really bored, seeking advice or have a question
4) Usually reply right away unless I'm busy.


----------



## sallynougat (May 16, 2012)

On a side note, I love your avatar! AD is back soon and I cannot wait.


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

ENTP

A lot of my texts are auto-corrected nonsense that I don't bother to backspace and fix. I always blame the iPhone if I get into trouble. I'm currently dating an INFJ who's a grammar nazi, and who texts back her disapproval with no abbreviations.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

INFP
I type like I would here, except in words like "we're", I say "were", and "I'll" I say "Ill", or "youll" instead of "you'll" which completely changes the word but since the rest of the sentence is correct with correct grammar it's not hard to decipher. I only abbreviate if I want to fit a lot into one text or if in a hurry. Will say "lol" or "hahaha" depending on my mood. 

I seldom initiate because I've found, that in the responses of those I would have to initiate to, that there is a reason for not initiating... it's pointless.. (thinking of my INTP dad and INTP friend) whether they just don't like texting or don't like me, or what, but it's like talking to a wall. So... just a quick hello every now and then suffices. 

I get somewhat irked if I don't get a response in a decent amount of time, so to do unto others as I would have them do unto me, and not be a hypocrite, I normally respond right away. Unless of course I'm just too busy doing something to where I absolutely can't, or if we've texted for awhile and I grow tired of it, and begin to wonder if society would hurry up and invent some kind of voice sending machine that would speed the conversation along more efficiently.

R.I.P.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

*1) What is your type* ENFP
*2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)* Full grammar with the occasional lol and smiley in there (ok, I use smileys and lol a lot)
*3) how often do you initiate a conversation* I'm often the one who initiates among my close friends. I'll send them a text every few days to check in. 
*4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?* I make it a point to respond quickly- If I don't reply straight away,there's about a 100% chance that I'll get distracted and won't respond for hours/days; I try to avoid doing that


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

type: intp
speak mostly with full words, plenty of smileys, lols, ..., et cetera
With my current girlfriend, conversations tend to go very slowly, and I think I almost always initiate them. It's hard to actually have a long conversation with her, though... usually a couple times a week. When a long conversation does come up, it is really bloody long.
I like to reply right away, if i can. If something sparks a thought I may send a long string of messages (6+)


----------



## harrypotter9890 (May 23, 2012)

1) INFJ
2) usually txt talk unless its with the GF
3) At least once a day.
4) almost ALWAYS reply straight away


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

1) What is your type?

INFP. 

2) How do you usually compose text messages?

Full grammar, very direct and straight to the point. I hate elaborate messages that tell life stories, face to face is for that. I just try to be as concise as possible. Most of my texts are the "where are you?" or "Meet me at ___" type. 

3) How often do you initiate a conversation?

Very rarely. I never typically have "conversations" by text anyway. 

4) Do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?

Hmm usually, if my phone's in my hand, I'll reply to get it out of the way. I can forget, but it's usually very rare. I can let it die off sometimes if I'm very distracted and/or stressed out.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

1) ENTJ
2) Immaculate grammar unless just a few characters' difference would save a message
3) Most of the time people contact me, then I end up having to return their calls/texts later.
4) It depends on what priority level I assign to the communication. If I couldn't deal with your stuff right then, I'll tell you so when we communicate later.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

1. INFP
2. Type full words.
3. I initiate when I want to, not really on a set schedule but I make sure not to overdo it. I keep it so she's the one texting me more.
4. Usually straight away unless I'm busy doing something.

Basically Tiger Woods and Anthony Wiener are my inspiration for texts. ;D


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

INTJ. I don't text. Unless I'm feeling particularly social, if someone sends me a text I'll normally respond by some other means of communication at a later time.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

ENFP

Most of the time I try to type out full words but I'm afraid that I do use u and a couple other things. If I don't really feel like talking to te person then I might use TY for thank you. Like with my ex, I don't particularly feel like giving him the deserving "thank you" and so I may just say "TY". Proper grammar? Probably not. I used to but my iPhone makes me think less and corrects me more. Haha!

I am going to guesstimate and say that i initiate about 20% of the time.

I respond right away.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

*MBTI Types and their texting styles in relationships*

1) What is your type
ENFP

2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)
Tons of misspellings cuz of stupid auto-correct and my finger is faster than my brain apparently

3) how often do you initiate a conversation
I usually respond not initiate. But I respond right away. 
I do initiate some- but it's like 90/10

4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?
right away- I hate making people wait though people make me wait.

I hate talking on the phone these days. Passionately. Everyone wants to talk to me. So I prefer text by far. My voicemail box is full currently- and I'm contemplating leaving it that way and changing my outgoing message to say, "Text!"​
​


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

*1) What is your type?*
ENFP.

*2) How do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)?*
Full grammar. Sometimes I might skip words here or there or condense words (e.g. "am gonna grab lunch, see you in 10 mins" rather than "I am going to grab lunch, and I will see you in 10 minutes"). 

*3) How often do you initiate a conversation**?*
Oh gosh, rarely ever. The only time I text someone is to let them know I am running late to meet up with them, let them know I have instead arrived 20 minutes early, or confirm some type of information with them. I text on a need to know basis, that's it. I'd say I initiate up to 2 or 3 texts per month (unless I am interested in someone, in which case I will usually initiate text messages every 2-3 days). 

*4) Do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?*
I am _horrrrrible_ when it comes to responding. Sometimes it can take me a couple of days to respond. If the text message requires information, I will usually respond right away. I don't like to leave people waiting when they have asked me a question or need to know something. If someone sends me a macro, I laugh and then put my phone down (and usually end up not responding at all). If someone sends me a "hiiii, I'm bored! :3" and I'm not busy, I will engage for a few minutes and then go quiet (if I am busy, they go ignored). If someone tries to start a full blown conversation with me, forget it. I have zero patience for text message conversations. I can't be arsed typing out paragraph-long responses!


----------



## shewhobabbles (Sep 13, 2011)

*1. What is your type? *INFP

*2. **How do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)? *Me text pretty. Seriously, I rarely drop so much as a lol. Depending on the turn of the conversation they can be longish.

*3. How often do you initiate a conversation**? 
*I'm actually not much of a texter by nature and usually use it for utilitarian purposes if I'm the one initiating. 

*4. Do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses? *I'm pretty careful with my responses but try to make it look like I'm not. Channeled Ne, if you will :tongue: However, if it's someone I'm just getting to know and they text me constantly it's a bit of a turn off. I start to feel a bit smothered and actually broke things off with someone (if you can call it that, we hadn't even been on a date yet) because he WOULD NOT STOP TEXTING. He would send a text, and I'm a slow texter naturally so five minutes later he would send another like "You're being really aloof/playing hard to get" and just would not stop and finally I was like "Bro, you are infringing on the virtual bubble I didn't know I had. See ya!"


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

*1) What is your type 
*INTP

*2) How do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)*
If I'm texting someone I secretly like, I will match their style. If their texts are short, dry, and blunt with no smilies, then I will do the same.

*3) How often do you initiate a conversation? *
Depends how often the other person initiates. I find "Hey...what's up?" and "Good morning" texts a real nuisance. If I initiate a text conversation, there will be a good reason for it, e.g. direct them to an article that relates to something we talked about.

*4) Do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?*
I don't time my responses, but again, it depends on them.
In order to not appear desperate, I will not respond is there is no good reason for one.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

1. ESTP

2. Proper grammar, might throw in a few "lol", "wtf", "tbh" and "lmfao"s.

3. I text people when I need to ask them something or get a hold of them. I hardly ever text to keep a conversation. My close friends I call and the ones not-so-close, well I hardly contact them.

4. I usually respond right away but sometimes I need to think through my answer or I'm not sure of what to say and then it usually takes me ages to reply. Not 'cause I'm thinking of my answer for that long, simply because something else grabs my attention and I forget all about it until someone else texts and I realize I didn't answer the other one.


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

*1) What is your type*
ENTP
*2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)*
Full length words, but very garnished with expressions like =D , XD, , and the all popular elvis frog ?:[]
*3) how often do you initiate a conversation*
Only when interested or when planing something, nothing smoochy or overly colorful.
*4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?*
If I remember i'll answer right away, but more often than not i forget to answer right in the middle of the conversation.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

*1) What is your type*
INFP
*2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)*
Shortened words but when I am speaking to A girl I really like I use proper grammar. Most times im direct but with special situations I can text an entire essay.
*3) how often do you initiate a conversation*
Rarely. Unless I have something important to discuss or when im in love I would text away but then get scared that im bombarding her with text. 
*4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?*
If its simple stuff I reply straight away. If it is a complicated situation I may take hours or probly sleep on it. But if it is someone I reallt like talking to I would reply instantly.


----------

